# Best ps3 mini's



## METH LAB (Oct 5, 2010)

Whats the best mini's then? Missis bought me £20 worth of playstation wallet, is there any scroling beat 'em ups like final fight? and shooty stuff like r-type or space invaders or commando or 1943 etc?? 

peace


----------



## cliche guevara (Oct 5, 2010)

An excellent beat 'em up with a bit of a platformer twist to it:







There's a decent free download available too if you want to try before you buy.


----------



## Ranbay (Oct 6, 2010)

one of the best games on the PSN is pixel junk monsters  

love that game


----------



## no-no (Oct 15, 2010)

pixeljunk shooter is the best i've played, couldn't put it down. very involving what with the lava,water,ice and stuff.....


----------



## METH LAB (Oct 19, 2010)

What about brick-busting games, can you recommend me a good brick-buster? well its more for s14n really. I playing 1942 joint strike atm 

that fists of plastic took 45mins for the demo to dowload on my connection lol

peace


----------



## yield (Oct 19, 2010)

I still play a lot of Super Stardust HD. It's a pretty space shoot 'em up.


----------



## METH LAB (Oct 19, 2010)

man i just got ripped off on final fight double impact, it siad in the right up that it had all new HD refined gfx or some bollox, but its just the orignal arcade game. waste of 8 quid that was, i didnt have a preview... last time i make that mistake.

What ever happaned to the scrolling beat 'em up lol.

ah well, i got that 'sky diving' aswell coz it reminded me of pilot wings on the snes, its not very good though 

space invaders evolution was crap aswell

peace


----------



## starfish (Oct 19, 2010)

I got Namco Museum a while back. Its got Galaga, a couple of Xevious games, PacMan & a couple of others.


----------

